# Looking for a rhinestone supplier that ships to Brazil.



## gutera (Feb 4, 2018)

Hi, I am looking for a supplier that ships rhinestones to Brazil. I need about 500 gross per order for about 10 cents per gross, that is my goal, to find the best stones that fit these specifications. I would like to buy many of these small orders with cheap shipping.

Brazil is a hard country to import and I would like to bypass some taxes. For that the supplier would have to declare a lower value on the stones and ship in small packages of 500 gross max. If these conditions are met perhaps they let it through with no tax. If not I have to pay over 100% of the price plus shipment in extra costs.

My first idea was buying from china since they have cheap shipping, but I do not have the time or resources to test them before choosing, since a shipment takes 3 months to arrive by plane. (brazilian mail is the worst).

Most of the recommendations are for the US market and they ship with DHL for example, which is outside my budget. They are great and fast, but too expensive unless I make a 10k gross order which is outside my range for now.

At the moment I buy my stones from brazilian resellers. I consider them terrible stones but never had any other to compare. I am sure I can do better by cutting the middlemen and that is what I am trying to do.

Feel free to ask any questions and please tell me your ideas.


----------



## Somcy (Apr 11, 2017)

Hi Gutera,
what size of rhinestons are you looking for?


----------



## gutera (Feb 4, 2018)

The end goal is full stock all sizes all colors. To start with, ss10 crystal AB I think would be good.

By the way, one interesting thing is that we do the majority of our transfers using metal rhinestuds, the ones with the same octagon circle shape instead of rhinestones. The rhinestones we end up using are mostly plastic too, we almost never use glass or crystal.

I would like to research how our clients would react to the transition. It would more than triple our cost in stones but I believe it would be worth it.


----------



## houjianisharon (Apr 20, 2015)

Economic Korean Rhinestone and Premium Korean Rhinestone, whick one do you prefer?


----------



## gutera (Feb 4, 2018)

houjianisharon said:


> Economic Korean Rhinestone and Premium Korean Rhinestone, whick one do you prefer?


Economy would be better for now.


----------



## Appjetty (Oct 5, 2017)

Most of the recommendations are for the US market and they ship with DHL for example, which is outside my budget. They are great and fast, but too expensive unless I make a 10k gross order which is outside my range for now.


----------



## PCs Tees Texas (May 27, 2017)

10 cents per gross? even in colors? I'd like that pricing, too!!! Best of luck!


----------



## gutera (Feb 4, 2018)

PCs Tees Texas said:


> 10 cents per gross? even in colors? I'd like that pricing, too!!! Best of luck!


That is my goal. I am aware that it is an unrealistic goal but you get the idea. I would like the next best thing that approaches this target with a little quality of course. I would pass on the literally cheapest thing.


----------



## hongfunclothing (Oct 16, 2014)

What size rhinestones you need?


----------



## gutera (Feb 4, 2018)

hongfunclothing said:


> What size rhinestones you need?


For a sample, ss10 crystal AB. The goal is to find a supplier for all sizes and needs.


----------

